# Inexpensive Polishing Buffer?



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

So we're preparing to take our 21RS up to Big Bear for a few days and I see how dull and chalky it is on the side that sits in the Sun, so I get out the polish that I use on my boat and do the entry door and the panel in front of it. Even though it looks great it wasn't easy getting every bit of the polish off. I looked on Amazon and Buffer prices vary anywhere from about $50 to $300. Btw, don't suggest Harbor Freight. Lol. Other than their Predator 212cc Engine,I haven't had good luck with anything motorized from Harbor Freight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had a corded Black & Decker 10" random orbital polisher/buffer for years. Google orbital buffer and you'll see many in the $25 - $40 range. They work well and can polish, wax, and buff. Walmart has this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/39881400?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227029487685&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=62688188088&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=86938025577&veh=sem FREE PCK UP TODAY!

Buy some extra bonnets. You really don't want to buff your rig with the same bonnet you polished it with. :whistling:


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I purchased this Shurhold buffer kit http://smile.amazon.com/Shurhold-3101-Action-Polisher-Starter/dp/B002OIFB7S?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00 from Amazon to restore my faded 301BQ front cap. It did a good job. Also it appears the kit price increased $30 from last year.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

This is the one I got a couple of years ago - not super heavy duty, but has always got the job done with good results. Nice and light so it is easy to handle on vertical services.

http://www.amazon.com/Carrand-94000AS-Professional-Automotive-Polisher/dp/B0038YPF28?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great suggestions...

Anyone know of a model that you can attach an extension are to? Getting to the top of a 5th wheel (even on a ladder) is difficult.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

porter cable makes a great DA buffer for polishing as does Griot's garage. Not cheap, but IMHO WELL worth the price. Mine does an amazing job on either my vehicles or trailer, along with the Griot's garage polishing compound.


----------

